# Whats your favorite 2 cylinder



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw someone post a what's your favorite allis thread so I figured I'd post what's your favorite classic Deere.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

1958 720D ES, I grew upon this tractor! Dad bought it new as a leftover in 59, I sold it five years ago since I didn't use it anymore. ~~ grnspot


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

JD 720 indeed a beauty.
Asking price in our runs 8.000-10.500


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any of those John Deere 2 cylinder models are the coolest of any of the tractors in my humble opinion.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

i am partial to the model 70


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

ben70b said:


> i am partial to the model 70


Looks good! :thumbsup:

I had a 70D for a while, pony motor could be a pain sometimes! I traded it for a 720D ES before I quit farming. ~~ grnspot


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I put new firestones all around it last week, I'll get her out in the a.m. And get a few pics with her new shoes tomorrow !


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

*What is your favorite 2 cylinder?*


----------

